# Water report doesnt mention magnesium



## jueloo (27 Jul 2010)

hi all,

Just received a breakdown from my water board, but it doesn't list magnesium.  Could this come under something else?


----------



## san-ho-zay (27 Jul 2010)

I think it comes under general hardness. The water companies often quote it in terms of equivalent CaCO3 but it's typically a combination of calcium, magnesium and a minority of others.


----------



## jueloo (29 Jul 2010)

nope it doesnt mention GH either.  It lists everything under the sun, except what I wanted to know - Mg & Ca.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jul 2010)

Hi all,
If the water report gives a measure of carbonate hardness dKH or for conductivity (microS?) you can assume this is mainly calcium. 

Can you post the actual values in the report?

cheers Darrel


----------



## jueloo (30 Jul 2010)

Ok, only way I can think of showing you the report is copying&pasting it.  The columns unfortunately dont stay lined up.  Can you make any sense of this?  Sorry 3 pages ends up being a long post!!

Samples   Required   %Compliance
with PCV
  Concentration or Value (all samples)   PCV   Units   
 Parameter     
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Total   Legal    Min.   Mean.   Max.   

 2,4-D   17   12   12   100.00     0.005     0.005     0.010   0.1     ug/l       


 Aldrin Total   17   4   4   100.00     0.001     0.001     0.001   0.03     ug/l       


 Aluminium Total   18   18   18   100.00   <   2.500   <   5.517     20.000   200     ug/l       


 <   0.280   5     ug/l       
 Antimony Total   4   4   4   100.00   <   0.280   <   0.280          


 Arsenic Total   4   4   4   100.00   <   0.170   <   0.273     0.400   10     ug/l       


 Atrazine   17   12   12   100.00     0.005     0.005     0.006   0.1     ug/l       


 Benazolin   17   4   4   100.00     0.004     0.004     0.008   0.1     ug/l       


 Boron Total   4   4   4   100.00   <   0.008   <   0.026     0.042   1     mg/l       


 Bromate   4   4   4   100.00   <   0.970   <   0.970   <   0.970   10     ug/l       


 Cadmium Total   4   4   4   100.00   <   0.008   <   0.009     0.012   5     ug/l       


 250     mg/l       
 Chloride   4   4   4   100.00     8.200     14.800     25.000        


 Chlorine Free   54   54   54   *     0.150     0.497     0.760   *     mg/l       


 Chlorine Total   54   54   54   *     0.250     0.574     0.840   *     mg/l       


   0.006     0.006   0.1     ug/l       
 Chlorothalonil   17   4   4   100.00     0.006            


 Chlortoluron   17   4   4   100.00     0.005     0.006     0.008   0.1     ug/l       


 Chromium Total   4   4   4   100.00   <   0.200   <   0.200   <   0.200   50     ug/l       


 Clopyralid   17   4   4   100.00     0.007     0.007     0.007   0.1     ug/l       


 Clostridium Perfringens (Welchii)
  18   18   18   100.00     0.000     0.000     0.000   0     No./100ml       


   0.000     0.000   0     No./100ml       
 Coliform   54   54   54   100.00     0.000            


 Colonies 2 Day 37 C YEA   18   18   18   100.00     0.000     0.000     0.000   50     No./ml       


 Colonies 3 Days 22 C YEA   18   18   18   100.00     0.000     1.111     14.000   300     No./ml       


 Colour Filtered   18   18   18   100.00   <   0.880   <   0.905   <   1.000   20     mg/l Pt/Co scal       


 Conductivity 20 Deg. C   18   18   18   100.00     160.000     204.444     260.000   1500     uS/cm       


 Copper Total   4   4   4   100.00     0.002     0.012     0.032   2     mg/l       


 Cypermethrin   17   4   4   100.00     0.008     0.009     0.016   0.1     ug/l       


 0.1     ug/l       
 Diazinon Total   17   4   4   100.00     0.005     0.005     0.005        


 Notes :   '*' no PCV for these parameters   'R' indicates relaxation in place   
 'F' indicates non-compliance   % compliance after relaxations applied   
 Samples required are the annual requirement   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 sched4_zon.rdf   

 Period :   01-JAN-10   to   30-JUN-10   


 Water Supply Zone :   T105 MIDDLESBROUGH CENTRAL   

 Population for this zone :   43548   


 Samples   Required   %Compliance
with PCV
  Concentration or Value (all samples)   PCV   Units   
 Parameter     
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Total   Legal    Min.   Mean.   Max.   

 Dieldrin Total   17   4   4   100.00     0.002     0.002     0.002   0.03     ug/l       


 Diuron   17   12   12   100.00     0.004     0.004     0.004   0.1     ug/l       


 E.Coli   54   54   54   100.00     0.000     0.000     0.000   0     No./100ml       


   0.000   0     No./100ml       
 Enterococci   4   4   4   100.00     0.000     0.000          


 Fenpropimorph   17   4   4   100.00     0.006     0.006     0.006   0.1     ug/l       


 Fluoride Dissolved   4   4   4   100.00     0.061     0.081     0.120   1.5     mg/l       


 Glyphosate   17   12   12   100.00     0.010     0.010     0.010   0.1     ug/l       


 Heptachlor Epoxide Total   17   4   4   100.00     0.000     0.000     0.000   0.03     ug/l       


 Heptachlor Total   17   4   4   100.00     0.002     0.002     0.002   0.03     ug/l       


 Hydrogen ion   18   18   18   100.00     7.300     7.583     7.900   9.5     pH Value       


 200     ug/l       
 Iron Total   18   18   18   100.00     6.800     21.733     72.000        


 Isoproturon   17   12   12   100.00     0.005     0.005     0.005   0.1     ug/l       


 Lead Total   4   4   4   100.00   <   0.025   <   1.518     4.200   25     ug/l       


   0.004     0.008   0.1     ug/l       
 MCPA   17   4   4   100.00     0.004            


 MCPB   17   4   4   100.00     0.004     0.004     0.004   0.1     ug/l       


 Malathion Total   17   4   4   100.00     0.004     0.004     0.005   0.1     ug/l       


 Manganese Total   18   18   18   100.00     0.820     1.623     2.300   50     ug/l       


 Mecoprop   17   4   4   100.00     0.006     0.006     0.006   0.1     ug/l       


 Metaldehyde   17   12   12   100.00     0.006     0.009     0.022   0.1     ug/l       


 Nickel Total   4   4   4   100.00     1.400     1.750     2.000   20     ug/l       


 50     mg/l as NO3       
 Nitrate   4   4   4   100.00     2.900     3.725     4.200        


 Nitrate / Nitrite formula   4   4   4   100.00   <   0.057   <   0.074   <   0.084   1     mg/l       


 Nitrite   4   4   4   100.00   <   0.001   <   0.001   <   0.001   0.1     mg/l as NO2       


 <   0.012   <   0.012   0.5     mg/l as NH4       
 Nitrogen Ammoniacal   18   18   18   100.00   <   0.012            


 Odour Quantitative   9   9   9   100.00     0.000     0.000     0.000   1     Dil. No.       


 Pendimethalin   17   4   4   100.00     0.006     0.006     0.006   0.1     ug/l       


 Notes :   '*' no PCV for these parameters   'R' indicates relaxation in place   
 'F' indicates non-compliance   % compliance after relaxations applied   
 Samples required are the annual requirement   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 sched4_zon.rdf   

 Period :   01-JAN-10   to   30-JUN-10   


 Water Supply Zone :   T105 MIDDLESBROUGH CENTRAL   

 Population for this zone :   43548   


 Samples   Required   %Compliance
with PCV
  Concentration or Value (all samples)   PCV   Units   
 Parameter     
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Total   Legal    Min.   Mean.   Max.   

 Pesticides - Total   13   12   12   100.00     0.000     0.014     0.024   0.5     ug/l       


 Polynuclear Aromatic Hydrocarbon Total
  4   4   4   100.00     0.000     0.000     0.000   0.1     ug/l       


 Propetamphos   17   4   4   100.00     0.004     0.004     0.004   0.1     ug/l       


 Propyzamide   17   4   4   100.00     0.004     0.004     0.008   0.1     ug/l       


 Selenium Total   4   4   4   100.00   <   0.310   <   0.310   <   0.310   10     ug/l       


 0.1     ug/l       
 Simazine   17   12   12   100.00     0.006     0.006     0.007        


 Sodium Total   4   4   4   100.00     5.800     9.475     15.000   150     mg/l       


 Sulphate Dissolved   4   4   4   100.00     45.000     52.250     57.000   250     mg/l       


   0.000     0.000   1     Dil. No.       
 Taste Quantitative   9   9   9   100.00     0.000            


 Triclopyr   17   4   4   100.00     0.005     0.005     0.005   0.1     ug/l       


 Trifluralin   17   12   12   100.00     0.008     0.008     0.008   0.1     ug/l       


 Trihalomethanes   4   4   4   100.00     22.400     31.900     45.900   100     ug/l       


 Turbidity   18   18   18   100.00   <   0.080   <   0.105     0.190   4     NTU


----------



## dw1305 (4 Aug 2010)

Hi all,
Water seems all right, the conductivity is relatively low, - min. 160 microS. mean 204, max. 260, nitrate levels are very low. The pH is quite high, but almost certainly from the chemicals added for control of "Plumbosolvency". http://openlearn.open.ac.uk/mod/oucontent/view.php?id=399252&section=1.4.11>. My suspicion would be that this is water from the Cow Green or similar reservoir in Upper Teesdale, and before treatment would have been very soft, clean water. Not bad at all for tap water, but almost certainly with very low natural magnesium levels.

cheers Darrel


----------

